# [Hardware] Machine bureautique + multimédia : raid ? UEFI ?

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

Je cherche à remplacer mon vieux pc portable tout pourri qui a pourtant à peine deux ans (un 15'' asus que j'utilise comme fixe, qui a le niveau sonore d'une tondeuse à gazon, un lecteur CD foutu, une batterie morte, une carte graphique qui me sert de chauffage l'hiver et autres joyeusetés ...) par un pc de bureau pas cher, silencieux, durable (pas question de changer à nouveau dans un ou deux ans) et qui ne consomme pas trop, avec comme utilisation :

- bureautique, internet ...

- lecture de vidéos, y compris HD

- programmation, compilation

- modélisation (matlab, maple)

- gros espace de stockage (3 ou 4 DD)

Je ne compte pas faire de 3D, je pense donc me passer de CG dédiée et me contenter d'une IGP. Mes besoins en calcul n'étant pas excessifs, je m'orienterait plutôt vers un core i3, qui a l'avantage d'avoir une puce graphique intégrée (suffisante pour la HD ?), d'être gravé en 32 nm (faible consommation), pour un prix raisonnable (core i3 550 à 115 €).

Pour l'accompagner, je pensais à une carte mère Gigabyte GA-H55M-UD2H (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096289.html) qui répond je pense à tous mes besoins (six ports sata, HDMI, DVI et display port), et qui possède un tas de trucs dont je ne me servirai pas (FDD, multi GPU, firewire, IDE ...), pour 84 €. Je me demande s'il n'y a pas plus minimaliste, qui serait donc moins cher ou consommerait moins ? (sachant que le H55 ou H57 s'impose pour le core i3). Tout ce donc j'ai vraiment besoin c'est bcp de ports sata et du hdmi/ display port

Coté RAM, 2x2go DDR3 1333Mhz en dual chanel (le i3 ne supporte pas le triple chanel ni des fréquences supérieures). J'opterais pour du Kingston en CL7  (http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00085464.html) pour 76 €

Coté DD j'ai déja 2x500 Go en Segate, et je pense ajouter 2x 1To Samsung Spinpoint F3 (très bon rapport qualité prix selon les comparatifs que j'ai trouvés)

Pour alimenter tout ça, cette 430W (http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/product_info.php?products_id=39020) à 70€ me semble très suffisante. Elle n'est pas spécialement connue mais c'est la médaille d'or du silence selon http://www.silentpcreview.com/ ,cependant j'hésite encore avec la plus classique Corsair VX450W au même prix.

Coté boitier, du mini tour pas trop cher serait sympa : je pensais à http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00106112.html qui est moins cher que l'antec solo et dispose de 6 emplacements 3,5''

J'aimerais avoir quelques avis sur cette config, et j'aurais quelques questions spécifiques :

- Pour trois ou quatre DD hétérogènes, le raid est-il intéressant, sachant que je tiens à mes données (pas question de faire du RAID0) ? Dans ce cas là dois-je opter pour du H57 ? quelle CM me conseillez vous ? que pensez vous de la DH57JG chez intel qui fait du RAID 5 ?

- Existe-t-il des CM qui supportent l'UEFI ? 

J'espère que j'ai été compréhensible !

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello !

Personne pour me faire un petit retour juste sur l'utilisation du raid sur une machine de bureau ? Intéret, coût, fiabilité, système de fichier, sauvergardes ... ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Poussin

Salut,

Des disques hétérogènes dans une grappe RAID hardware, c'est pas top... tu vas perdre plein d'espace... (500G utilisé pour tes disques 1T, ça fait mal...). Par contre, tu peux te tourner vers le RAID logiciel, tu définis des partitions de 500G sur chaque disques, et tu en ajoutes une par disque à ta grappe. Il te reste des partition non utilisée dans ton RAID que tu peux utiliser pour ce que tu veux... (Rien ne t'empêche de les mettre dans la grappe, mais si tu fais du RAID5 et qu'un disque 1T lache... ben c'est mort ^^)

Attention que le RAID n'est PAS un système de backup!

Pour le reste ben, c'est un peu chacun son truc, mais pour un simple desktop, je ne suis pas chaud RAID, parce que je n'en vois pas trop le besoin, mais comme ça fait geek, tu peux :p

----------

## scherz0

Comme souligné par Poussin, si tu tiens à tes données le plus important est de faire des sauvegardes régulièrement.

Ceci dit, et en supposant que tu as une solution de sauvegarde externe (disque USB ou autre), je pense que le RAID est intéressant même pour un simple desktop : en cas de rupture d'un disque, tu ne perdras aucune donnée et la machine continuera de fonctionner (au moins le temps de faire une dernière sauvegarde avant d'aller acheter un nouveau disque !)

Et, disques hétérogènes ou pas, je te conseille d'utiliser uniquement le RAID MD linux et d'éviter tout RAID dépendant d'un quelconque matériel.

Concernant le niveau de RAID, avec les quatres disques proposés tu peux choisir entre RAID 1 (1.5T utiles) et RAID 5 (2T utiles) :

RAID 1 : une matrice sur les deux 1T, et une autre sur les deux 500M

RAID 5 : partitionner les deux 1T en 2 fois 500G.  Puis deux matrices, chacune sur une partition de chaque 1T et sur un des 500M.

Dans les deux cas, il suffit ensuite d'assembler les deux matrices, par exemple en utilisant LVM.

----------

